

Ask HN: What do you find most beneficial about blogging? - l33tbro


======
digisth
\- Like any writing, it (assuming you're not Doing It Right) forces you to
think through your premises, gather references, and think about the details

\- Due to the above, it helps you understand the topic you're writing about
better

\- It can help find other like-minded individuals

\- For business blogging, it can help you find potential
collaborators/partners, and maybe just as important, the existence of
competitors. As might already be obvious, it can help drive traffic to other
things you might care about (your startup, favorite causes, whatever.)

\- Based on the feedback you get, you can refine (or rethink) your arguments

\- It can help establish you as someone knowledgeable about the topics at
hand. Due to this, you may receive inquiries for your thoughts on some aspect
of the subject, related ones, recent news about the subject, etc.

HTH

------
prateekj
More often than not, we just assume that we know something. When we try to
explain it, we realize that we don't exactly know all the fundamentals. So
blogging helps me go back to the basics and understand everything from the
ground up. I end up learning more about something.

------
relevate
I often struggle to have a strong inner voice and remain apathetic about
events and things going on around me. I think blogging and writing in general
to a public audience helps me define my own values and thoughts.

------
skidoo
The groupies.

